# tg3 module

## netengineer466

I have a freshly installed gentoo, but on startup eth0 isn't found.

The module tg3 loads but there is no network functionality.

All help welcome,

thank you

----------

## eccerr0r

What does dmesg report?  Did udev remap it to eth1, etc.?

Check to make sure /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules doesn't have something incorrect, try deleting/editing the lines containing eth1... if it looks wrong...

----------

## netengineer466

70-persistent-net.rules is fine it shows eth0.

I ran lsmod and it shows two modules one of which is tg3

though under USED BY: it shows 0

----------

## Gusar

That thing requires firmware, is it installed? It should be, the kernel does it when you do "make modules_install", but check in /lib/firmware anyway. And I can only repeat what eccerr0r said, does dmesg say anything interesting?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

netengineer466,

The used by is only an indicator, its not 100%.  If it says used by >0, you can be sure you can't unload the module.

If it says used by 0 it still might be used.

What does 

```
ifconfig -a 
```

show?

If the tg3 module is loaded, the interface should be listed here, even if its not in use.

----------

## netengineer466

I should make note that it complains at startup that eth0 doesn't exist I will recheck dmesg and run ifconfig -a

----------

## netengineer466

ifconfig -a lists: lo and sit0

dmesg lists usb-storage stuff

----------

## NeddySeagoon

netengineer466,

How did you make the tg3 module ?

As built in or as a module ?

How did you build and install it ?

Do 

```
modprobe tg3
```

Are there any errors ?

Report the error(s) - look at the end of dmesg too

If there are no errors, what does

```
ifconfig -a
```

 show now?

If eth0 is listed,

```
/etc/init.d.net.eth0 restart
```

should make it work

Stop at the first error.  Tell the step you are at the the errors from both your command and the end of dmesg.

----------

## netengineer466

1) modprobe tg3 -- no problems

2)ifconfig -a still shows the same thing...

Dmesg log:

 only shows [usb-storage] no errors at the end or network interfaces

Oh and it's installed as a module...

----------

## eccerr0r

What's your ethernet adaptor's lspci entry?  Who made the card/etherchip?

Perhaps your ethernet isn't known to the driver as tigon3?

I've only seen two tg3 machines IIRC, an HP ZX6000 and my Dell Inspiron 600M, both seem to be autodetected via tg3...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

netengineer466,

 *Quote:*   

> 1) modprobe tg3 -- no problems 
> 
> 2)ifconfig -a still shows the same thing...

 

That tells that the tg3 module loaded but it does not know your card.  Either your tg3 module is too old, so it does not know your card, or its not tg3 at all.

Post the entire line from lspci that describes your card, then the corresponding row of numbers from

```
lspci -n
```

 The kernel knows you card by its Vendor and Device IDs.

lspci gets the names form a database, which isn't always 100% correct.

----------

## Gusar

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Post the entire line from lspci that describes your card, then the corresponding row of numbers from
> 
> ```
> lspci -n
> ```
> ...

 You can combine these two steps by running

```
lspci -nn
```

This way the ID will be at the end of the device description.

----------

## netengineer466

Oddly, lspci is not installed on my gentoo installation so this is from sysrescuecd:

lspci -nn:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller [8086:0100] (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port [8086:0101] (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 [8086:1c3a] (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 [8086:1c2d] (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:1c20] (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 [8086:1c10] (rev b5)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 [8086:1c16] (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 [8086:1c26] (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation H67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller [8086:1c4a] (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller [8086:1c02] (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller [8086:1c22] (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc NI Caicos [AMD RADEON HD 6450] [1002:6779]

01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: ATI Technologies Inc NI Caicos HDMI Audio [AMD RADEON HD 6450] [1002:aa98]

02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4727] (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57788 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe [14e4:1691] (rev 01)                        (THIS LINE)
```

----------

## Gusar

That's a tigon3 device alright. So, again, do you have the firmware? Also, just pastebin the entire dmesg, there's for sure something about the network card in there.

----------

## netengineer466

ran dmesg > boot.txt so I could post this...[/code]

[code]

16.358362] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.358364] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.358505] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.358509] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.358510] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.358511] usb-storage:  28 00 70 76 a5 00 00 00 20 00

[   16.358515] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x43c L 16384 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.358517] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.358604] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.358606] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.358608] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.358611] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 16384 bytes, 1 entries

[   16.359107] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 16384/16384

[   16.359109] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.359111] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.359113] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.359115] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.359227] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.359229] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.359231] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.359233] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x43c R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.359236] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.359238] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.359281] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.359285] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.359286] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.359287] usb-storage:  28 00 70 76 a5 20 00 00 28 00

[   16.359291] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x43d L 20480 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.359293] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.359352] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.359354] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.359356] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.359358] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 20480 bytes, 1 entries

[   16.359857] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 20480/20480

[   16.359859] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.359861] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.359863] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.359865] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.359976] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.359978] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.359979] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.359982] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x43d R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.359984] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.359986] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.367005] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.367035] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.367038] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.367039] usb-storage:  28 00 70 71 bc c8 00 00 08 00

[   16.367044] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x43e L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.367046] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.367148] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.367151] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.367153] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.367156] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   16.376116] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   16.376120] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.376122] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.376124] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.376126] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.376203] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.376205] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.376207] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.376210] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x43e R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.376212] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.376216] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.376311] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.376315] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.376317] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.376318] usb-storage:  28 00 70 78 20 00 00 00 10 00

[   16.376323] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x43f L 8192 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.376324] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.376488] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.376491] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.376493] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.376496] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 8192 bytes, 2 entries

[   16.385979] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 8192/8192

[   16.385982] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.385984] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.385986] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.385989] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.386099] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.386102] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.386105] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.386107] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x43f R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.386110] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.386114] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.386418] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.386423] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.386424] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.386425] usb-storage:  28 00 67 b4 e0 00 00 00 08 00

[   16.386430] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x440 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.386432] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.386583] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.386585] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.386587] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.386588] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   16.398585] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   16.398589] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.398591] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.398593] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.398595] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.398706] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.398710] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.398712] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.398715] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x440 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.398718] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.398722] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.398880] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.398910] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.398913] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.398914] usb-storage:  28 00 67 b4 a6 50 00 00 08 00

[   16.398919] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x441 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.398921] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.399078] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.399081] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.399083] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.399087] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   16.406944] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   16.406947] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.406950] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.406951] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.406954] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.407067] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.407071] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.407073] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.407076] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x441 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.407079] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.407083] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.407139] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.407143] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.407145] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.407146] usb-storage:  28 00 67 b4 a2 e8 00 00 08 00

[   16.407151] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x442 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.407152] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.407282] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.407283] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.407285] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.407288] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   16.407694] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   16.407697] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.407699] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.407701] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.407704] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.407818] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.407821] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.407823] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.407826] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x442 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.407829] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.407833] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.408177] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.408208] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.408210] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.408212] usb-storage:  28 00 65 c9 12 b8 00 00 08 00

[   16.408217] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x443 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.408219] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.408285] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.408287] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.408289] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.408292] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   16.417645] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   16.417647] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.417649] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.417651] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.417653] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.417764] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.417766] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.417768] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.417771] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x443 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.417774] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.417777] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.417788] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.417837] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.417840] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.417841] usb-storage:  28 00 65 f4 bb 78 00 00 20 00

[   16.417846] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x444 L 16384 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.417848] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.417890] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.417892] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.417894] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.417897] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 16384 bytes, 4 entries

[   16.429419] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 16384/16384

[   16.429422] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.429425] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.429427] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.429429] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.429500] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.429502] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.429504] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.429507] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x444 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.429509] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.429513] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.429598] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.429602] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.429604] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.429605] usb-storage:  28 00 65 f4 bb 98 00 00 50 00

[   16.429610] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x445 L 40960 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.429611] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.429748] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.429750] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.429751] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.429754] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 40960 bytes, 10 entries

[   16.430970] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 40960/40960

[   16.430974] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.430976] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.430978] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.430981] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.431122] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.431124] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.431125] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.431128] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x445 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.431131] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.431135] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.431560] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.431565] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.431568] usb-storage: Command WRITE_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.431569] usb-storage:  2a 00 70 78 80 00 00 00 10 00

[   16.431575] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x446 L 8192 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.431576] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.431620] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.431621] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.431622] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.431624] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 8192 bytes, 2 entries

[   16.431993] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 8192/8192

[   16.431994] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.431995] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.431996] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.431998] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.432138] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.432140] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.432142] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.432143] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x446 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.432145] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.432148] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.432162] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.432165] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.432167] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.432168] usb-storage:  28 00 65 e5 93 90 00 00 08 00

[   16.432174] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x447 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.432175] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.432240] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.432241] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.432242] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.432244] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   16.439382] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   16.439384] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.439385] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.439386] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.439388] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.439504] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.439506] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.439507] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.439509] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x447 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.439511] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.439514] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.447266] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.447296] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.447299] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.447301] usb-storage:  28 00 70 76 a4 00 00 00 20 00

[   16.447306] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x448 L 16384 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.447308] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.447499] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.447501] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.447502] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.447505] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 16384 bytes, 4 entries

[   16.448001] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 16384/16384

[   16.448003] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.448004] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.448005] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.448006] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.448093] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.448094] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.448095] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.448097] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x448 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.448098] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.448100] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.448204] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.448208] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.448209] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.448210] usb-storage:  28 00 70 76 a4 20 00 00 38 00

[   16.448216] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x449 L 28672 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.448219] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.448371] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.448373] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.448374] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.448376] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 28672 bytes, 7 entries

[   16.449125] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 28672/28672

[   16.449128] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.449130] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.449132] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.449135] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.449216] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.449218] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.449219] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.449220] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x449 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.449222] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.449224] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.449505] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.449508] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.449510] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.449511] usb-storage:  28 00 70 71 a1 50 00 00 08 00

[   16.449515] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x44a L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.449517] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.449619] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.449621] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.449622] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.449624] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   16.458734] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   16.458736] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.458737] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.458739] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.458741] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.458856] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.458858] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.458859] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.458861] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x44a R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.458862] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.458865] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.458918] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.458948] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.458951] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.458952] usb-storage:  28 00 70 71 bd 18 00 00 08 00

[   16.458957] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x44b L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.458959] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.459079] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.459080] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.459082] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.459083] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   16.459202] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   16.459203] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.459204] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.459205] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.459206] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.459355] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.459357] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.459359] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.459360] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x44b R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.459362] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.459364] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.459661] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.459689] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.459692] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.459693] usb-storage:  28 00 70 76 be d0 00 00 08 00

[   16.459699] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x44c L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.459702] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.459849] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.459850] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.459851] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.459853] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   16.466196] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   16.466197] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.466199] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.466200] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.466202] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.466343] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.466344] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.466345] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.466347] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x44c R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.466348] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.466351] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.466674] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.466702] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.466705] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.466706] usb-storage:  28 00 67 b1 a6 00 00 00 08 00

[   16.466711] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x44d L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.466713] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.466838] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.466840] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.466841] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.466843] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   16.479925] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   16.479927] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.479929] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.479930] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.479931] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.480045] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.480046] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.480047] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.480049] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x44d R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.480050] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.480052] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.480060] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.480086] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.480088] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.480090] usb-storage:  28 00 67 b1 a1 a0 00 00 08 00

[   16.480094] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x44e L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.480096] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.480170] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.480172] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.480173] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.480174] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   16.488783] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   16.488784] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.488785] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.488786] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.488787] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.488906] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.488907] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.488908] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.488910] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x44e R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.488911] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.488912] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.488917] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.488943] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.488946] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.488947] usb-storage:  28 00 70 71 c1 28 00 00 08 00

[   16.488953] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x44f L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.488956] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.489031] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.489032] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.489033] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.489035] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   16.500893] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   16.500894] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.500895] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.500896] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.500898] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.501013] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.501014] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.501015] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.501017] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x44f R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.501019] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.501022] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.508159] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.508235] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.508238] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.508239] usb-storage:  28 00 6c b4 b1 28 00 00 20 00

[   16.508244] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x450 L 16384 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.508246] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.508380] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.508382] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.508384] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.508387] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 16384 bytes, 4 entries

[   16.508883] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 16384/16384

[   16.508885] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.508887] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.508889] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.508891] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.509003] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.509005] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.509007] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.509010] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x450 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.509012] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.509015] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   16.509098] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   16.509116] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   16.509117] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   16.509118] usb-storage:  28 00 6c b4 b1 48 00 00 10 00

[   16.509123] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x451 L 8192 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   16.509125] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   16.509252] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   16.509253] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.509254] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   16.509255] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 8192 bytes, 2 entries

[   16.509502] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 8192/8192

[   16.509504] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.509505] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   16.509506] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   16.509507] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   16.509625] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   16.509626] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   16.509627] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   16.509629] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x451 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   16.509631] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   16.509633] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   17.508693] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   17.508723] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   17.508725] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   17.508726] usb-storage:  28 00 67 b4 a0 a0 00 00 08 00

[   17.508730] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x452 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   17.508732] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   17.508901] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   17.508905] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   17.508906] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   17.508908] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   17.519331] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   17.519334] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   17.519337] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   17.519339] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   17.519341] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   17.519494] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   17.519496] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   17.519498] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   17.519501] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x452 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   17.519503] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   17.519507] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   20.846828] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   20.846858] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   20.846861] usb-storage: Command WRITE_10 (10 bytes)

[   20.846863] usb-storage:  2a 00 6c f4 a0 00 00 00 08 00

[   20.846868] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x453 L 4096 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   20.846869] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   20.847099] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   20.847101] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   20.847102] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   20.847104] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   20.847298] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   20.847302] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   20.847304] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   20.847306] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   20.847309] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   20.847423] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   20.847427] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   20.847429] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   20.847432] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x453 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   20.847434] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   20.847439] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   20.847504] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   20.847508] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   20.847510] usb-storage: Command WRITE_10 (10 bytes)

[   20.847511] usb-storage:  2a 00 65 e5 93 90 00 00 08 00

[   20.847516] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x454 L 4096 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   20.847518] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   20.847637] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   20.847639] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   20.847641] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   20.847644] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   20.847765] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   20.847767] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   20.847769] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   20.847771] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   20.847773] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   20.847890] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   20.847892] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   20.847894] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   20.847896] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x454 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   20.847899] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   20.847902] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   20.847914] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   20.847919] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   20.847922] usb-storage: Command WRITE_10 (10 bytes)

[   20.847924] usb-storage:  2a 00 70 76 f0 78 00 00 08 00

[   20.847939] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x455 L 4096 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   20.847941] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   20.848013] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   20.848014] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   20.848016] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   20.848019] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   20.848261] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   20.848263] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   20.848265] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   20.848267] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   20.848269] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   20.848386] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   20.848388] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   20.848390] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   20.848392] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x455 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   20.848395] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   20.848397] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   20.848405] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   20.848410] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   20.848412] usb-storage: Command WRITE_10 (10 bytes)

[   20.848414] usb-storage:  2a 00 6c f4 a0 08 00 00 f0 00

[   20.848422] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x456 L 122880 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   20.848425] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   20.848512] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   20.848514] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   20.848515] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   20.848518] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 122880 bytes, 30 entries

[   20.851604] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 122880/122880

[   20.851608] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   20.851610] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   20.851612] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   20.851614] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   20.851800] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   20.851804] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   20.851806] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   20.851809] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x456 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   20.851811] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   20.851816] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   20.851841] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   20.851870] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   20.851873] usb-storage: Command WRITE_10 (10 bytes)

[   20.851874] usb-storage:  2a 00 6c f4 a0 f8 00 00 70 00

[   20.851879] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x457 L 57344 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   20.851881] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   20.852008] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   20.852010] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   20.852012] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   20.852015] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 57344 bytes, 14 entries

[   20.853429] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 57344/57344

[   20.853433] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   20.853435] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   20.853437] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   20.853440] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   20.853504] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   20.853506] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   20.853508] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   20.853511] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x457 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   20.853514] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   20.853518] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   20.853601] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   20.853631] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   20.853633] usb-storage: Command WRITE_10 (10 bytes)

[   20.853635] usb-storage:  2a 00 6c f4 a1 68 00 00 08 00

[   20.853641] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x458 L 4096 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   20.853643] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   20.853774] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   20.853776] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   20.853777] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   20.853779] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   20.854024] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   20.854026] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   20.854027] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   20.854029] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   20.854031] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   20.854149] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   20.854151] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   20.854153] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   20.854154] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x458 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   20.854156] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   20.854159] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.896092] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.896122] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.896125] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.896126] usb-storage:  28 00 65 f4 d1 78 00 00 20 00

[   21.896131] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x459 L 16384 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.896133] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.896194] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.896195] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.896196] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.896198] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 16384 bytes, 4 entries

[   21.908144] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 16384/16384

[   21.908147] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.908149] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.908151] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.908154] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.908302] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.908304] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.908306] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.908308] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x459 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.908311] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.908315] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.908439] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.908444] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.908445] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.908446] usb-storage:  28 00 65 f4 d1 98 00 00 30 00

[   21.908451] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x45a L 24576 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.908453] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.908549] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.908551] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.908553] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.908556] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 24576 bytes, 6 entries

[   21.909332] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 24576/24576

[   21.909334] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.909335] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.909336] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.909337] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.909450] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.909451] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.909452] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.909454] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x45a R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.909456] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.909459] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.909611] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.909641] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.909644] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.909645] usb-storage:  28 00 6a f4 a7 80 00 00 20 00

[   21.909650] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x45b L 16384 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.909653] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.909855] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.909858] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.909860] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.909863] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 16384 bytes, 4 entries

[   21.923073] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 16384/16384

[   21.923076] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.923079] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.923081] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.923083] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.923150] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.923152] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.923153] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.923155] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x45b R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.923157] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.923159] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.923515] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.923545] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.923548] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.923549] usb-storage:  28 00 67 b4 a2 98 00 00 18 00

[   21.923554] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x45c L 12288 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.923556] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.923655] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.923658] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.923659] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.923663] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 12288 bytes, 3 entries

[   21.924031] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 12288/12288

[   21.924034] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.924036] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.924037] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.924040] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.924181] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.924183] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.924185] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.924186] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x45c R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.924188] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.924191] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.924293] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.924323] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.924326] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.924327] usb-storage:  28 00 67 b4 a7 08 00 00 08 00

[   21.924332] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x45d L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.924334] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.924423] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.924425] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.924426] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.924428] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   21.924652] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   21.924653] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.924654] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.924655] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.924657] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.924775] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.924777] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.924779] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.924782] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x45d R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.924785] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.924788] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.924839] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.924843] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.924844] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.924845] usb-storage:  28 00 6a f4 be 80 00 00 18 00

[   21.924850] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x45e L 12288 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.924852] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.924900] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.924902] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.924904] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.924907] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 12288 bytes, 3 entries

[   21.932603] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 12288/12288

[   21.932607] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.932609] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.932611] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.932614] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.932838] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.932841] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.932844] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.932847] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x45e R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.932849] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.932854] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.932965] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.932971] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.932972] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.932973] usb-storage:  28 00 67 b4 a7 40 00 00 08 00

[   21.932978] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x45f L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.932980] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.933169] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.933171] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.933172] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.933174] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   21.933412] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   21.933414] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.933415] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.933417] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.933418] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.933534] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.933536] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.933537] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.933538] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x45f R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.933540] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.933544] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.933570] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.933599] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.933602] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.933603] usb-storage:  28 00 67 b4 a6 a8 00 00 08 00

[   21.933608] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x460 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.933610] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.933634] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.933635] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.933637] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.933639] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   21.933892] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   21.933894] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.933896] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.933898] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.933900] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.934012] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.934013] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.934015] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.934018] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x460 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.934021] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.934024] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.934083] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.934089] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.934092] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.934094] usb-storage:  28 00 6a f4 bb e0 00 00 20 00

[   21.934104] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x461 L 16384 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.934107] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.934158] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.934160] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.934161] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.934163] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 16384 bytes, 4 entries

[   21.943715] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 16384/16384

[   21.943719] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.943721] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.943723] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.943726] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.943949] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.943952] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.943954] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.943957] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x461 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.943960] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.943964] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.944084] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.944114] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.944117] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.944118] usb-storage:  28 00 6a f4 bb 40 00 00 10 00

[   21.944123] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x462 L 8192 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.944125] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.944269] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.944271] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.944272] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.944274] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 8192 bytes, 2 entries

[   21.944752] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 8192/8192

[   21.944755] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.944757] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.944759] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.944761] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.944871] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.944873] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.944875] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.944877] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x462 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.944880] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.944883] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.944953] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.944957] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.944959] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.944960] usb-storage:  28 00 6a f4 be d8 00 00 18 00

[   21.944964] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x463 L 12288 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.944966] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.944995] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.944997] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.944999] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.945002] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 12288 bytes, 3 entries

[   21.945503] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 12288/12288

[   21.945505] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.945507] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.945509] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.945511] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.945619] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.945621] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.945623] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.945625] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x463 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.945628] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.945631] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.945700] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.945703] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.945705] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.945706] usb-storage:  28 00 67 b4 a7 38 00 00 08 00

[   21.945710] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x464 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.945712] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.945743] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.945745] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.945747] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.945750] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

[   21.945995] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

[   21.945997] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.945999] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.946000] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.946003] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.946149] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.946151] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.946152] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.946154] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x464 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.946155] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.946158] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.946184] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.946213] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.946216] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.946217] usb-storage:  28 00 6a f4 ba a0 00 00 20 00

[   21.946223] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x465 L 16384 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.946226] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.946390] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.946392] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.946394] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.946396] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 16384 bytes, 4 entries

[   21.950207] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 16384/16384

[   21.950210] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.950212] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.950214] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.950217] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.950363] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.950365] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.950367] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.950370] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x465 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.950372] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.950376] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.950502] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.950508] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.950509] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.950510] usb-storage:  28 00 6a f4 bc 00 00 00 20 00

[   21.950515] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x466 L 16384 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.950517] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.950612] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.950614] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.950616] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.950619] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 16384 bytes, 3 entries

[   21.952163] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 16384/16384

[   21.952167] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.952169] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.952171] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.952174] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.952236] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.952238] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.952239] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.952242] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x466 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.952245] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.952249] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.952327] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.952333] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.952334] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.952335] usb-storage:  28 00 6a f4 bc 20 00 00 48 00

[   21.952340] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x467 L 36864 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.952342] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.952484] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.952486] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.952488] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.952491] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 36864 bytes, 9 entries

[   21.953390] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36864/36864

[   21.953392] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.953393] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.953395] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.953397] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.953505] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.953507] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.953508] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.953510] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x467 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.953512] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.953515] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.953588] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.953619] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.953621] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.953623] usb-storage:  28 00 6a f4 b9 e0 00 00 20 00

[   21.953629] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x468 L 16384 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.953632] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.953728] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.953729] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.953730] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.953732] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 16384 bytes, 4 entries

[   21.954322] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 16384/16384

[   21.954326] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.954328] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.954330] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.954333] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.954482] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.954484] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.954486] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.954489] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x468 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.954491] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.954495] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.954579] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.954585] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.954586] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.954587] usb-storage:  28 00 6a f4 ba 00 00 00 28 00

[   21.954592] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x469 L 20480 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.954594] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.954730] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.954732] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.954734] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.954737] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 20480 bytes, 5 entries

[   21.955258] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 20480/20480

[   21.955260] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.955261] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.955263] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.955265] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.955376] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.955378] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.955379] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.955381] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x469 R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.955383] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.955387] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.955573] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.955602] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.955605] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.955606] usb-storage:  28 00 6a f4 bd 60 00 00 20 00

[   21.955610] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x46a L 16384 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.955612] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.955729] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.955731] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.955732] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.955733] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 16384 bytes, 4 entries

[   21.956237] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 16384/16384

[   21.956239] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.956241] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.956243] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.956245] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.956353] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.956355] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.956357] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.956360] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x46a R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.956362] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.956365] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.956497] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.956501] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.956503] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.956504] usb-storage:  28 00 6a f4 bb 20 00 00 20 00

[   21.956508] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x46b L 16384 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.956510] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.956602] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.956604] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.956606] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.956609] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 16384 bytes, 4 entries

[   21.957136] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 16384/16384

[   21.957138] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.957139] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.957140] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.957142] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.957249] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.957250] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.957251] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.957253] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x46b R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.957255] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.957258] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.957306] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.957335] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.957338] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.957340] usb-storage:  28 00 6a f4 c8 e8 00 00 20 00

[   21.957346] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x46c L 16384 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.957348] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.957499] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.957500] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.957502] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.957504] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 16384 bytes, 4 entries

[   21.957984] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 16384/16384

[   21.957986] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.957988] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.957990] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.957992] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.958128] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.958130] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.958131] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.958133] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x46c R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.958135] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.958139] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.958162] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.958192] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.958195] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.958196] usb-storage:  28 00 6a f4 c9 08 00 00 30 00

[   21.958201] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x46d L 24576 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.958203] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.958248] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.958250] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.958251] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.958254] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 24576 bytes, 3 entries

[   21.958982] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 24576/24576

[   21.958985] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.958987] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.958989] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.958991] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[   21.959121] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[   21.959122] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.959124] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[   21.959125] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x46d R 0 Stat 0x0

[   21.959127] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[   21.959130] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[   21.959267] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

[   21.959296] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[   21.959299] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[   21.959300] usb-storage:  28 00 6a f4 be 30 00 00 10 00

[   21.959305] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x46e L 8192 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[   21.959307] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[   21.959351] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[   21.959354] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.959355] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[   21.959358] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 8192 bytes, 1 entries

[   21.959851] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 8192/8192

[   21.959853] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[   21.959854] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[   21.959856] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[   21.959858] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_tran

----------

## Gusar

Pastebin please!! Don't post logs directly, it makes it a lot harder to read threads.

Two things: One, dmesg should show *a lot* more than that. And two, so much stuff about usb-storage is weird. You either have verbose logging activated somewhere, or there's something screwy with your machine.

Without some substantial dmesg output, that would show the entire machine initialization, more help will likely not be possible. And have you checked that you have firmware?

----------

## netengineer466

Thanks Gusar and everybody,

I went back through the kernel config and found PHY under net drivers somewhere...

I noticed that Support for Broadcom PHY and NetextremeII weren't checked so I checked them and a bunch of others and recompiled and it worked!

On a side note, does anyone know a good reference to emerge X with support for fglrx? the Gentoo documentation on this was a bit confusing.

Thank You.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

netengineer466,

Install Xorg using the vesa driver, following the Xorg guide.

Test with twm, xterm and xclock as the guide says.  This makes sure Xorg works before you add the binary blob.

Add the binary blob, make your minimal xorg.conf so Xorg knows about the binary blob and test.

If it fails, fix it before you add a desktop.

Gentoo is easiest when you build on what you know works.

----------

